# ISO 13849, Not-Halt, Performance Level



## Capone (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich musste eine Roboteranlage mit einen Not-Halt versehen. Dabei handelt es sich um 3 Roboter mit entsprechenden Schaltschrank.

Leider ist nur bei dem neuesten Schaltschrank(SmartController) eine Performance Level(d) für den Not-Halt angegeben.
Bei dem 2. Schaltschrank ist es möglich eine 2 kanaligen Not-Halt zu intallieren und bei dem 3. ist nur ein einkanaliger
externer Not-Halt vorgesehen, die Anschlüsse sind direkt auf einer Sicherheitsplatine verfügbar.

Für die anschließende Bestimmung des Performance Level der jeweiligen Not-Halt Sicherheitsfunktion wird meist die Struktur Senor-Logik-Aktor verwendet.

Kannn ich nun als Aktor die reinen Werte des Schützes(MTTF) verwenden um den Performance Level zu berechnen? Wie sieht es hierbei mit dem Diagnosedeckungsgrad aus?

Wie kann ich bei der einkanaligen Struktur einen "mittleren Diagnosegrad" erreichen, würde die Sicherheitsfunktion gerne nach Kategorie 2 aufbauen. Wie könnte eine solche Maßnahme aussehen? Ziel ist ein Performance Level von d.

Ich bin erst seit kurzem in diesem Feld tätig, freue mich über jede Hilfe.

Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## Profilator (13 Juni 2012)

nur ganz kurz:

bei 1-Kanaligen Systemen sind Diagnosedeckungsgrad und Maßnahmen gegen CCF-Fehler sind nicht relevant. Und von KAT 2 - Systemen die nach 13849 bewertet werden müssen wird im Allgemeinen abgeraten.


MfG


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wenn die drei Robbys zusammen in einer Zelle arbeiten, musst Du doch sowieso
einen übergeordneten NOT-HALT neu aufbauen.

Hast Du den?

Den kannst Du doch dann komplett in PLd ausführen und zentral auf alle Roboter 
wirken lassen. Was ist mit Schutztüren?

Bevor Du den PL berücksichtigst, mach erst mal eine allgemeine Risikobeurteilung
nach DIN EN ISO 12100. Das ist dann die Grundlage für alle weiteren Schritte.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Capone (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

ja, das übergeordnete Ziel ist ein Not-Halt für alle drei Roboter zusammen, was über die Pilz PSSu läuft. Aber für die anschließende Validierung müssen doch die Performance Level der Teilsysteme bekannt sein, damit ein Gesamt-Performance Level gebildet werden kann!? 

Deswegen würde mich interessieren, wie es hier auf der Aktor-Seite aussieht. Kann ich dort einfach die Schütze, die im Steuerschrank den Leistungsteil des Roboter abschalten, als Aktor für die Berechnung verwenden?

Schutztüren wird es nicht geben, beiseitig ist ein Schutzzaun installiert und danach wird noch ein Lichtvorhang als frontaler Zugangsschutz integriert.

Gruß,
 Maxi


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo, es gibt eine Norm für Roboter
Industrieroboter ― Sicherheitsanforderungen
Teil 2: Robotersystem und Integration
Die Fordert eine PLd in Struktur Kategorie 3 für die Handlung im Notfall.
Abschnitt 5.2.2
Und 
Abschnitt 5.3.8.2
Man kann natürlich eigenverantwortlich davon abweichen. Aber wie Tommi schon geschrieben Risikobeurteilung nach DIN En ISO 12100:2010 durchführen!
Eine Kategorie 2 nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 fordert eine 100x höhere Testrate wie die Anforderungsrate, wie willst Du das mit einem Schütz machen?

Zusatzfrage:
Neue Maschine oder Altmaschine?


----------



## Capone (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo Safety,

danke, ich werde mich nochmal in die Norm einlesen.

Es handelt sich um 

einen Adept Quattro s650H mit SmartControllerX
einen Stäubli RX90CR mit einen C7 Steuerschrank von Stäubli
und einen alten Adept One mit MV10 Steuerschrank von Adept
Die letzten beiden Steuerschränke sind noch nach EN 954 zertifiziert. Und der C7 Steuerschrank sieht nur einen einkanaligen externen Not-Halt vor. Was das Hauptproblem darstellt!?

Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2012)

Ach du dickes Ei, ein alter Adept One! 

Und Stäubli hat die Sicherheitstechnik auch nicht gepachtet.

Da kannst Du als "Aktor" nur Deine Schützkombination nach Kat.3
nehmen und die auf die "Armpower-Eingänge" der Controler legen.

Vielleicht kannst Du das "Armpower-ON" Signal nehmen und auswerten,
um Deinen DC etwas nach oben zu bekommen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
du wirst die alten Robis nicht nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bewerten können. Also schaltet zusätzlich nach einer Stoppzeit mit zwei Schützen die Energie ab mit Rückführkreis ist da ein PLd Kategorie 3 erreichbar, weiterhin benötigst Du ja auch eine Betriebsart Einrichten der Robis oder?
 Aber beachte das Du BWS als Schutzmaßnahme hast, also Sicherheitsabstand ist S=KxT+C DIN EN ISO 13855 und weiterhin ist auch ein durchschlagen der Roboter zu betrachten.  Eventuell Anschläge oder Begrenzungsschalter.

Versuche die alten Robis soweit wie möglich an die neuen Anforderungen zubringen.


----------



## Capone (14 Juni 2012)

Hey,

der Adept One ist vom feinsten, sogar noch mit Druckluft .

Das Vorschalten der Schütze ist eine gute Idee, werde das demnächst ausprobieren.

Eine Betriebsart "Einrichten" wurde nicht implementiert,  mein Vorgänger hat die komplette Anlage aufgebaut und verkabelt und hat dabei keine Rücksicht auf die Normen der Sicherheitstechnik genommen. 

Die BWS wird danach das kleinere Problem werden, hab die Nachlaufzeiten bereits zu Testzwecken gemessen.

MFG,
Maxi


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2012)

Adept One, erinnert mich an meine Jugend... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

